# Who should Suns go after now?



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Since Finley signed with Spurs. Who should the Suns go after now?


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Sicne the Heat didn't get Finley, DJs going back there.

I said Payton.


----------



## MrFloppy (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm interested why there is no love for Payton from anyone...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't like the fact of trying to bring in a past-his-prime waste. And that is exactly what Payton is. Hes gonna want playing time and I don't think hes worth it. I would like to see them go for D-Jones.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I voted for DJ but I would be totally suprised if miami didn't resign him very quickly now. He's 3 point shooting would fit right in with the Suns.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

We need DJ as a Barbosa insurance policy. We also need to ink padget. 

We then need to land another athletic PF or Center via trade.

We also may want to look for another 3 point shooter.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Don't think we will get DJ, I think he is going to the Cavs. We need another big man that would help and a good reliable backup cheap PG. I agree with lukasbmw, we might want to look for a 3 point shooter too.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Payton or Earl. Dunno how we can do this so since we can only use the TE.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I think Earl should have been the main option after this Joe debacle. We need a backup PG really bad.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Damon Jones couldn't get the money in PHX that he'll get in Miami, but if the Suns could land him that's the best option listed. Payton is old and cranky, but will probably be added. 

He'll be serviceable, but he's not really worth a darn anymore imo. Earl Watson is basically a wild card. Denver is meeting with him and might ink him. 

Suns need a backup PG, and Payton will do. Roster didn't depend on Finley.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

They have all the roleplayers they need, they could use some talent. I would focus on Payton.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Looks like earl watson is heading for denver..


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Damon would of course be my pick, but realisticall Payton is probably the only one that would come here with the money the Suns have to offer.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Damon Jones.


----------

